# BMW Auto Lease Programs - June 2009



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs ***8211; Effective June 2009*

These lease programs are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

*Follow these 3 steps for the best lease deal!*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare special Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments.

3) You***8217;ve done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall leasing option._

Email me for FREE help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2010 MODELS*

*2010 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00145 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00145 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00165 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sport Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00165 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate 
*2010 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M5 Sedan*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M6 Coupe*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate 
*2010 BMW M6 Convertible*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 MODELS*

*2009 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00220 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00250 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00220 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00215 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00215 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335d Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00215 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 51% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535xiT Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 46% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 24% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 24% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 24% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 24% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 25% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 750i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00090 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00090 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 750Li *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00090 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00090 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X3 xDrive 3.0i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00250 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X5 xDrive 3.0i * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

* 2009 BMW X5 xDrive 3.5d *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X5 xDrive 4.8i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X6 xDrive 3.5i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X6 xDrive 5.0i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

2009 BMW Z4 sDrive30i
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

2009 BMW Z4 sDrive35i 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00260 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost ***8211; Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer***8217;s Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for great leasing info!

Special lease programs for other makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

On BMW website, 535i with Premium and value package cost $52,675. $5,384 Cash due at signing, 36 months lease, monthly $559

On LeaseCompare.com, 535i with Premium cost $53,925. With $5,400 down, 36 months lease, monthly $945.

Did I miss something?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

whoever said:


> On BMW website, 535i with Premium and value package cost $52,675. $5,384 Cash due at signing, 36 months lease, monthly $559
> 
> On LeaseCompare.com, 535i with Premium cost $53,925. With $5,400 down, 36 months lease, monthly $945.
> 
> Did I miss something?


When a manufacturer offers a subsidized rate and/or residual an independent leasing company cannot compete on the monthly payment.

This varies each month by model depending on current inventory levels, sales goals or other criteria.


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't know there are that much difference, BMW subsidize half off?

Didn't mean to bash your program. Bimmerfest is famous for it's deals and secret dealer invoice etc, so I thought whoever dare to post here must be really good deal.

You want me to delete my post?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

whoever said:


> Thanks. I didn't know there are that much difference, BMW subsidize half off?
> 
> Didn't mean to bash your program. Bimmerfest is famous for it's deals and secret dealer invoice etc, so I thought whoever dare to post here must be really good deal.
> 
> You want me to delete my post?


Noooo .... you should never have to delete a post on a question to a sponsor or vendor.

The programs I post on the board here are BMWFS (captive) programs and are only available from a BMW dealer. The programs we show on LeaseCompare.com are bank and other lender programs offered by LeaseCompare.com.

We are experimenting with adding captive programs to LeaseCompare.com. You should always compare the captive programs posted here with LeaseCompare.com and pick the better of the two.


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Never leased before, so I might quite familiar with some of the details involved. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

whoever said:


> Never leased before, so I might quite familiar with some of the details involved. Thanks for explaining.


Read through this as something I wrote in regards to my 20 years as a consumer advocate.

http://autoleaseinsider.blogspot.com/2007/03/auto-lease-insider-introduction.html


----------



## jetjock (Jun 8, 2009)

*Lease Rate Question*

I'm getting lined up to do a European Delivery later this summer. I've been alternating between buying and leasing. I've pretty much settled on leasing - but now to my surprise I'm hearing that on top of the profit that I already negotiated and agreed upon with the dealer in the total price I'm prepared to pay, if I lease instead of buy the car the dealership wants an extra 40 basis points on its monthly monetary lease rate as additional dealership profit. So I go from a .00126 to .00166, for a payment $30 a month more than I calculated. Not a big deal in the cosmic scheme of things for a car of this caliber, but it still adds up to a thousand bucks over the course of a three year lease, and it rubs me the wrong way.

Is this normal or am being taken for a rube here? 

JetJock


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

.99 cents per day over 3 years. Does that make you feel any better.


----------



## BCR (Mar 2, 2009)

jetjock said:


> I'm getting lined up to do a European Delivery later this summer. I've been alternating between buying and leasing. I've pretty much settled on leasing - but now to my surprise I'm hearing that on top of the profit that I already negotiated and agreed upon with the dealer in the total price I'm prepared to pay, if I lease instead of buy the car the dealership wants an extra 40 basis points on its monthly monetary lease rate as additional dealership profit. So I go from a .00126 to .00166, for a payment $30 a month more than I calculated. Not a big deal in the cosmic scheme of things for a car of this caliber, but it still adds up to a thousand bucks over the course of a three year lease, and it rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Is this normal or am being taken for a rube here?
> 
> JetJock


That's a pretty high dealer markup from what I've seen. Still a pretty low MF


----------



## jetjock (Jun 8, 2009)

New Motors said:


> .99 cents per day over 3 years. Does that make you feel any better.


Not really worth worrying about, I agree. But you know how when people say, "It's not the money, it's the principle" -- and invariably it's really the money? In this case it's really the principle!

Anyway, I am not going to kill any more electrons over 99 cents a day, but I am going to confirm with the dealership that there are no more surprises. :angel:

JetJock


----------



## fordan (Jun 7, 2009)

jetjock said:


> the dealership wants an extra 40 basis points on its monthly monetary lease rate as additional dealership profit. So I go from a .00126 to .00166, for a payment $30 a month more than I calculated.


Does the dealer 40 basis points include the 30 points for BMWFS charges for doing European Delivery, or was that already included in the .00126 rate? (Or was that yet another rate bump they were going to spring on you later? :eeps: )


----------

